# Bad news



## eagleschihuahuas (Nov 27, 2009)

I am very sad to say that Roxy went in to labour yesterday at 3 o clock she started to push around 4.30 by 5 there was still no sign of a puppy so called the vet and got her down there by 5.30. They examined her and said there was a head engaged but her contractions where not very strong so gave her a shot to make her contract and said they would leave her for 20 mins. After 20 mins they said the puppy had moved about an inch down the birth canal so to leave her for another 10-15 mins after that still no more movement so said just 5 more mins but still no more movement so signed the permission for a c section they gave her the pre med shot then came back out and said she had passed a puppy it is not a live but they are working on it but she has more puppies so going to go ahead with the c section so I went to help with rubbing the puppy but he had no heart beat worked on him for 15 mins. Then she passed the placenta and with that out he did not think there was another puppy in there so gave her a xray and there where no more mean while the little puppy was not coming to live so they told me to stop. So poor roxy lost her one and only pup a gorgous little tri coloured boy who was about 3 times bigger than average pup. I was distraught but so pleased she did not go through a C section. So I have booked Fifi in at 10.20 to be looked over.


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

i am so sorry about this, i was up at 6am to see if you were on, hadnt heard from you, poor roxy, hope she is better soon, good luck with fifi, you have my no


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Aww no, poor Roxy and you!
Hope she feels ok soon.
Wishing Fifi all the best. xx


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

oh no...  sorry about what happened . wishing u the best of luck for fifi


----------



## Rach <3's Bailey (Dec 30, 2009)

Awww thats sooo sad... Little angel has gone to puppy heaven RIP Little one x :angel1:


----------



## Ember (Aug 7, 2009)

oh poor little darling.
i hope Roxy recovers well and that everything is good with Fifi too.


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

Oh I'm so sorry to hear this, Cookie was the only survivor of two.


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Awww I's sooo sorry to hear this. Poor Roxy and pup. I to was on early to see if there was any news. I wasnt expecting this tho. Poor little girl. Hope she heals quick.

My heart goes out to you both xx

Hope all goes well with Fifi x


----------



## snazzychi (Jan 19, 2010)

i am so sorry, my thoughts are with you and roxy. god bless the little one. hope everything goes ok with fifi. xx


----------



## phoebedog (Sep 19, 2009)

oh that's so sad. Sending Chi hugs your way xx


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

So very sad. My heart breaks for you and Roxy. Hope all is well with Fifi.


----------



## mad dog woman (Oct 29, 2006)

so sorry for your sad news. Sending hugs for you and for Roxy x


----------



## eagleschihuahuas (Nov 27, 2009)

Thank you everyone for you well wishes Roxy is doing well she seems like nothing has happened which is the main thing that she is ok. I can't believe how much this has affected me so upsetting. 

Well took Fifi to the vet and he said there is no alternative but to give her a
c section. So she is at the vets now and they will doing it around lunch time so waiting
for the phone call. The vet thinks she has 1 maybe 2 so will let everyone know when I hear anything.


----------



## eagleschihuahuas (Nov 27, 2009)

Also if Fifi has 2 puppies will try and give one to roxy so she has a baby to look after, after all that has been going on and what she has lost the vet said it may work and be worth a try. So please everyone pray she has 2 so everything
wasn't in vain for roxy.


----------



## mad dog woman (Oct 29, 2006)

wishing you all the very best for Fifi and hoping I know how things are going before I leave for work at 1pm or I will worry for you all evening x x x x


----------



## phoebedog (Sep 19, 2009)

Good luck Fifi xx I've got my fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Sending prayers your way. I hope everything goes well for fifi. I hope everything turns out ok in the end. 

I cant even begin to imagine how you must be feeling. 

Thinking of you all ((((HUGS)))


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

hoping for good news for fifi


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

So sorry..I could not leave without checking on you..this is so unexpected. I guess that there was no way to know that Roxy had a lone and big pup. After this..you'd be worried sick not to have ascetion done for Fifi. Hope that all goes well for her. I'll say a prayer for your wee ones.

Stay strong...Roxy is okay and that is important....

xoxo


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Please keep us updated. Sorry you lost the baby. Hopefully everything will go smoothly today.


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

oh this is so sad  

fingers and toes crossed that theres two babies so Roxy and Fifi both get to mother x


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

You, Roxy and Fifi are in my prayers. I am so very sorry about losing the pup, but so thankful Roxy is alright. Often a single pup is too large for the mom to deliver having had no competition during its development. I am so thankful to know Fifi is having a C-section done today so she will be in no danger of having difficulty birthing her pups. 
I know you must be heartbroken over the baby you lost, and I pray Fifi will have healthy little ones. Please post as soon as you are able and know we are thinking of you. Blessings, Deb


----------



## TinyGiant (Jan 20, 2010)

Oh I am so so sorry .


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

eagleschihuahuas said:


> Also if Fifi has 2 puppies will try and give one to roxy so she has a baby to look after, after all that has been going on and what she has lost the vet said it may work and be worth a try. So please everyone pray she has 2 so everything
> wasn't in vain for roxy.


I wouldnt do this in my opnion after a csection she isnt going to be happy to have a puppy squeaking around her that isnt hers. Mums dont always look after their own puppies after csections because they werent "there" at the birth and sometimes dont engage to them that they're their puppies. This is why people sometimes have to hand rear. Its a shame bacuse this is what can happen for people that breed their pets and they dont always imagine these thigns happen and they get really upset by these things, you have to be prepared its a good job you were!
Well , good luck with Fifi  Hope all goes well!


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

So sorry to hear this news...I hope Roxie gets back health really soon.


----------



## eagleschihuahuas (Nov 27, 2009)

eagleschihuahuas
Jr Puppy

Posts: 57




Re: Fifi and Roxys Pregnancy diary!!!!!
« Reply #38 on: Today at 06:25:42 PM »

Hi everyone well FIfi had a c section and had 1 lovely little boy. Roxy
has had to feed him as fifi has no milk and the vet recommended I do this so he gets some
milk asap. Will post pics soon. Sorry short just so much going
on lol


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Well, at least you have one little boy to show for all your efforts and worry!! The mommy's can share him, it sounds like. I'm sure he will grow up to be spoiled and wonderful. Please post more as soon as you know anything else. I'm glad it's over and you can relax now! That is good news.


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

One special little puppy....he will be much loved. Hope both of your girls recover soon.


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Awww a baby boy! Glad all is ok. Like brodysmom said, the girls will have to share him!

Hopefully you can relax a bit now. xx


----------



## snazzychi (Jan 19, 2010)

i'm so glad everyting is ok and u have a healthy puppy. i am so sorry about the other little one. hope both girls are doing ok. xxxx ((((((((hugs)))))))))) to u all!


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Thanks for updating us, thank God Mum is ok and she has a little boy.xxxxx

Good luck, it is so hard isn't it.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Oh so glad it's over for you and mum.
Hope both girls are doing well now.
Look forward to pics and updates when you have time.
xx


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

I am so glad to hear that Fifi is well and the little boy as well. Although singleton pups do occur, it is so unusual that both Roxy and Fifi had a single puppy. Was there more than one tie with each of them when they were bred and how old is the dad? 
Blessings to you, both the girls and the little one.. Deb


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

What an eventful day. Thank you for getting back here to post for us. thanks be that the girls are okay...and a good thing you had booked Fifi in for the c-section. All along this past week you had a feeling that somehting wasn't right. You have good instincts--you probably saved your girls lives today!


----------



## phoebedog (Sep 19, 2009)

awww that's really great news.


----------



## cocochihuahua (Jun 2, 2006)

Aw how sad  Im glad little Fifi is ok though..must have been a upsetting day for you and her


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

glad fifi is ok, have a good rest


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

Awwww poor little baby. It's so sad. My Buford is the only survivor of two. It was so very sad for poor Maggie, Bu's mama.


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

Aww hun I am so sorry you and your girls had to go through this. Poor Roxy, but its good that she is helping to feed Fifi's baby  Fifi after the C sect I bet could use the help anyway. Did the vet say why she has no milk?
Between both mama's they will take care of that one lil guy 
I am lookig forward to pics hun 
Spoil those girls of yours


----------



## eagleschihuahuas (Nov 27, 2009)

Have posted pics in the pictures part.


----------

